# Fedor Returns



## CDG (Dec 29, 2015)

Fedor Emelianenko is fighting in Japan on NYE. 

Fedor's opponent revealed for Rizin New Year’s Eve show


----------



## Sendero (Dec 29, 2015)

One of the MMA legends.  I wish he wasn't fighting such a can though but I understand.  He's such a big name in Europe and Asia he can make big money there without the UFC.


----------



## CDG (Dec 29, 2015)

Sendero said:


> One of the MMA legends.  I wish he wasn't fighting such a can though but I understand.  He's such a big name in Europe and Asia he can make big money there without the UFC.



2.5 million in big money.

New report reveals 2.5 million reasons why Fedor Emelianenko passed on UFC contract


----------



## Centermass (Dec 31, 2015)

Fedor w/ a TKO, 3 mins into the first round. 

Nice payday. 

Just wondering what or who's next?


----------



## CDG (Jan 1, 2016)

An interesting question I found- Was Fedor Emelianenko ever as good as his win streak would indicate, or is his “legend” the product of handpicked opponents and coming into his own at a time when the sport was in its infancy?

Fedor Emelianenko TKOs Jaideep Singh, What’s Next For ‘The Last Emperor’


----------

